# Is there interest in Detroit area on road racing?



## RCHotPit (Oct 6, 2012)

It's a subject that I feel needs discussion. We've got great off road facilities, but not a single on road track (that I know of) in the Detroit area.

Are there enough interested people to try to organize and seek out a place to race?


----------



## Barry Z (Mar 28, 2002)

If you build it they will come ...


----------



## Lessen (Jan 13, 2009)

Barry Z said:


> If you build it they will come ...


Yep. There's some good talent up there. If somebody in the area has what it takes to lead the charge I'd bet they'd get a following.


----------



## Bigz84 (Sep 10, 2009)

RCHotPit said:


> It's a subject that I feel needs discussion. We've got great off road facilities, but not a single on road track (that I know of) in the Detroit area.
> 
> Are there enough interested people to try to organize and seek out a place to race?


as much as i love traveling to the Gate, a closer track would be nice. count me in


----------



## Mackin (Sep 27, 2001)

Bigz84 said:


> as much as i love traveling to the Gate, a closer track would be nice. count me in


And we love to have you!


----------



## OvalAlston (Jun 3, 2009)

Yes there will definitly be a strong following!!!!! I'm in and could probably bring 8-10 others.


----------



## NakalKid (Jan 28, 2011)

OvalAlston said:


> Yes there will definitly be a strong following!!!!! I'm in and could probably bring 8-10 others.


Add one more to your list Alston, count me in.


----------



## Farmer_John (Nov 27, 2011)

I think then that this brings in the question; what happened to on road racing in the Detroit area?

And while I'm at it, Carpet? Parking lot? Bombard Larry or TSS in Belleville (that has Carpet laid. don't know what kind of shape it's in) with requests?

...and not being negative, but 8-10, not likely to make it.


----------



## OvalAlston (Jun 3, 2009)

Wow really hoping 8-10 wouldn't be all that would show up. That's just 1 person bringing 8-10 people. I actually can name 30 people that I know personally who would like to see on road in the Detroit area again and who would like to dust their touring cars off and do some
Racing.

Also I think one of the problems is it needs to be a club like track. Where a group of racers make monthly payments which ensure the doors stay open. Most tracks bank on the hobby shop selling parts and kits. Which people buy everything off the Internet instead of supporting their local hobby shop. Which is why hobby shops eventually close their doors.


----------



## Chaz955i (May 19, 2009)

Farmer_John said:


> I think then that this brings in the question; what happened to on road racing in the Detroit area?
> 
> And while I'm at it, Carpet? Parking lot? Bombard Larry or TSS in Belleville (that has Carpet laid. don't know what kind of shape it's in) with requests?
> 
> ...and not being negative, but 8-10, not likely to make it.


We, at The Gate have had great support from Michigan, Pennsylvania, and Indiana racers. I and other Clevelanders enjoyed heading to MSI. I hope you can get something going because with the right venue and management that sees the larger picture both locally and regionally, there should be no shortage of racers.


----------



## GM8 (Jul 28, 2010)

I'm in Ann Arbor and would be very interested. That said, I would prefer a western suburb as I can drive an hour to Toledo, or two hours to grand rapids and see family on the same trip. Msi was an hour for me and many other Detroit suburbs are an hour away as well. A more central location like Livonia might draw more in who are in a similar situation like me.


----------



## NV529 (Jan 1, 2002)

GM8 said:


> I'm in Ann Arbor and would be very interested. That said, I would prefer a western suburb as I can drive an hour to Toledo, or two hours to grand rapids and see family on the same trip. Msi was an hour for me and many other Detroit suburbs are an hour away as well. A more central location like Livonia might draw more in who are in a similar situation like me.



+1. I haven't owned a TC since 2001, last winter I was seriously on the fence about building one. The long drive to MSI was the deal breaker for me.


----------



## Farmer_John (Nov 27, 2011)

Chaz955i said:


> We, at The Gate have had great support from Michigan, Pennsylvania, and Indiana racers. I and other Clevelanders enjoyed heading to MSI. I hope you can get something going because with the right venue and management that sees the larger picture both locally and regionally, there should be no shortage of racers.


I already travel to Toledo to race Nitro and other than current scheduling am willing to go to Hobbystop West. Cleveland is a bit out of scope for me right now.

I understand what you are saying about needing good management. I think that is probably harder than finding a good affordable venue!


----------



## Farmer_John (Nov 27, 2011)

anyone interested in sitting down in a central coffee shop for some brainstorming? I'm probably not the guy to take the helm, but if enough of us can band together, there could be possibilities?

If indeed there are enough racers in the area to at least talk about it, I think it's well worth it, no?


----------



## Josh Cyrul (Dec 6, 2004)

I would be really interested in a track. I've honestly looked at buildings lately just to throw in a test track. The cheapest buildings I've found are in the Livonia/96 industrial parks. For me to drive to The Gate and run (if I could every weekend) is well over $360 a month. If there is a local place w enough racers, I'd be willing to chip in $400-500 a month if I could get a few days of running in a week. 

I'd propose a club type track, maybe 5-10 people in it together with a monthly chip in. Any additional racers say for a club race can go to paying the "investors" back and covering future rent and expenses...

I've run tracks for over 5-6 years - I have no interest in opening one, but I would be interested in helping bring one back to the Detroit area.


----------



## Farmer_John (Nov 27, 2011)

This is like a blessing from the pope, no?!

Seriously, thank you for the unexpected input and I understand your position.

Coffee, anyone?



Josh Cyrul said:


> I would be really interested in a track. I've honestly looked at buildings lately just to throw in a test track. The cheapest buildings I've found are in the Livonia/96 industrial parks. For me to drive to The Gate and run (if I could every weekend) is well over $360 a month. If there is a local place w enough racers, I'd be willing to chip in $400-500 a month if I could get a few days of running in a week.
> 
> I'd propose a club type track, maybe 5-10 people in it together with a monthly chip in. Any additional racers say for a club race can go to paying the "investors" back and covering future rent and expenses...
> 
> I've run tracks for over 5-6 years - I have no interest in opening one, but I would be interested in helping bring one back to the Detroit area.


----------



## Farmer_John (Nov 27, 2011)

So, let's take this information a step further.

The I96/I275 area already have a couple of hobby shops nearby, the closest being Dirtburners. They don't really have a huge interest in the on road segment (I've had conversations with Ed on the subject), but I can't imagine would turn business away. Next closest would be the two Nankin stores. I haven't shopped either of those stores as much, but seem to be reputable.

The only thing that I am saying by this, is if there were to be a gathering of racers in the area, the focus could be based on building/carpet/loop/drivers stand. Maybe an enterprising racer or two with a roller bag of tires to sell...

though Mr. Cyrul has done this before, I haven't. I haven't a clue, other than I have a desire to see it happen. Does anyone else have this desire?

Coffee anyone?


----------



## T Tom (Jun 5, 2009)

Farmer/Josh

You can put me down for more than passing interest. I don't have $400-500 per month to conbtribute, but definitrly more than entry fees.

I would like to see a weekly race program. Myconcern is the economics and lease reqts.

Tom McGarry


----------



## Adam B (Nov 27, 2010)

I wasn't going to post in this, but what the hell. I would love another onroad track in this area. Would people show up? YES. Would some of the same people show up that killed onroad tracks in this area many times show up? YES. The only way to make a successful track in this area would be doing like the people at The Gate have done. Have an elected board of members that will run the track. They are set up as a nonprofit organization, and offer different types of racing (Oval, BRP, Road Course Classes). The one thing I don't like about The Gate, is they don't offer practice days. But turning on the lights and having somebody there will cost a lot of money if people do not show.

With a lot of people ordering parts from the internet now, very little would have to be stocked. As far as getting parts, Dirtburners or Larry's would gladly order parts for you I am sure, as long is it comes from one of their current vendors.

I would get in touch with people like Wayne (SG1), or Joe (CarbonJoe) from The Gate and see if they are willing to share some insite with you. I have kicked this idea around since MSI closed, but I don't know that I could find a solid group of guys/gals willing to devote time and effort into this. I have kicked around opening a hobby shop and track in the east side, but building costs are too high, and customer loyalty is too low. It is a shame to go to Dirtburners and see people that raced onroad before. Usually the reason they stopped racing on carpet was one of two things, the drive was to far, or the people, even though some of "those people" are playing in dirt now. 

The other thing is, the days of $10 racing would have to be gone. It would be hard to pay the bills and only raise money on race entries and some stuff sold over the counter, especially if it is not going to be open all the time. The trick is to get included in big race events, Grand Slam, Roar regional races, etc. 

Finally, IF something in this area was to start to happen, I would probably be willing to help. I do not have the time or energy to spear head something like this myself, but should somebody really start putting a plan together and act like a Chief, I will be a good little indian.


----------



## OvalAlston (Jun 3, 2009)

Adam I am actually considering doing something like what the gate has. Josh and I spoke at the vegas warm ups and he gave me some really good tips to help keep cost down and using things that we already have. I guess the hardest thing is aquiring the group to contribute to keeping the place open. I don't know many that can contribute a whole lot but it would definitely be awesome to see an onroad track again.


----------



## Adam B (Nov 27, 2010)

Milk Dud, we need to talk then.


----------



## OvalAlston (Jun 3, 2009)

Ok Adam I will probably try to come see u at the shop one of these days.


----------



## Farmer_John (Nov 27, 2011)

...and the ball starts rolling.

I'm hitting Dirtburners tonight, if anyone wants to chat.


----------



## barney24 (Oct 21, 2007)

We at The Gate have a very dedicated board that does all the track changes and race directing. Each guy has his own piece of the production, but we all work very closely together. It's not easy, but I'm certain that you'd get a good group of guys together to pull the same sort of thing off. 

I also know that there are quite a few northeast Ohio folks that would support the track as well. Much like you do at our track.


----------



## NV529 (Jan 1, 2002)

If you build a track anywhere west of telegraph I would consider joining the on-road fun. 


my $.02, 
Nick Vasquez


----------



## Lessen (Jan 13, 2009)

barney24 said:


> We at The Gate have a very dedicated board that does all the track changes and race directing. Each guy has his own piece of the production, but we all work very closely together. It's not easy, but I'm certain that you'd get a good group of guys together to pull the same sort of thing off.
> 
> I also know that there are quite a few northeast Ohio folks that would support the track as well. Much like you do at our track.


Absolutely on all points. Those guys are very dedicated to seeing the club stay successful and it seems their work is paying off just from what I've seen in the short time I've been racing. 

I hope you guys up there can put something together.


----------



## Barry Z (Mar 28, 2002)

Farmer John you have PM.


----------



## Chris Furman (Dec 5, 2009)

I'd show up for an on-road track in Metro Detroit. Driving to Toledo from Sterling Heights sucks... 1.5 hour trip one way.


----------



## rickardracing (Oct 12, 2005)

Anyone remember MSI in Roseville? They just shut down a few months ago. Why? Probably not enough racers to justify the rent and utilities on the building. So what makes anyone think that another track will stay open? Alot of guys, including myself say that they would show up, but life gets in the way and you just cannot race as much as you would like. Resulting in low attendance and a track cannot survive that. Alot of tracks have opened and closed over the years in the area because of this.


----------



## vic0280 (Mar 7, 2005)

rickardracing said:


> Anyone remember MSI in Roseville? They just shut down a few months ago. Why? Probably not enough racers to justify the rent and utilities on the building. So what makes anyone think that another track will stay open? Alot of guys, including myself say that they would show up, but life gets in the way and you just cannot race as much as you would like. Resulting in low attendance and a track cannot survive that. Alot of tracks have opened and closed over the years in the area because of this.


or bad management! 

on a positive note, i am back in the mrkt to play on the rug, if one were to open locally.


----------



## Chris Furman (Dec 5, 2009)

vic0280 said:


> or bad management!
> 
> on a positive note, i am back in the mrkt to play on the rug, if one were to open locally.


Nice to see you back Vic! Right now Hobby Stop West in Toledo is the closest spot.


----------



## vic0280 (Mar 7, 2005)

Thanks Chris, 

I don't like on road that much, to drive to Toledo. u know I rather play in the dirt. 

with that said be nice to see on road track locally to change it up


----------



## Chris Furman (Dec 5, 2009)

So is this idea dead in the water? What's going on if anything?


----------



## rickardracing (Oct 12, 2005)

Bad management or not. Rent is rent, you gotta pay it. As I stated before, I have seen tracks come and go. Lazer was one of the best tracks out there. Nice smooth program, great owner/operator. Russ and Leslie are the whip! But if he had to pay rent on a building, he would not have been open as long as he was. There just were not enough poeple showing up. You cannot make the bills on the building with only a dozen or so poeple showing up every week. Plus, onroad has just died in this area. Cost of the tire of the week? Chassis of the month? I do not have the answer. So much has changed in technology with batteries, motors and such since I quit racing, I would be totally lost as to what I would need. All I know is I have alot of money tied up into equiptment that is now out of date and it would cost me ALOT of money to start up again.

But if I hit the lottery for bazillions, I will BUY a building and set up an onroad program and solve the problem!


----------



## OvalAlston (Jun 3, 2009)

Chris Furman said:


> So is this idea dead in the water? What's going on if anything?


It's not dead we are just taking the time to properly figure out how this can happen in the best possible way. Without anyone going bankrupt


----------



## Barry Z (Mar 28, 2002)

rickardracing said:


> Bad management or not. Rent is rent, you gotta pay it. As I stated before, I have seen tracks come and go. Lazer was one of the best tracks out there. Nice smooth program, great owner/operator. Russ and Leslie are the whip! But if he had to pay rent on a building, he would not have been open as long as he was. There just were not enough poeple showing up. You cannot make the bills on the building with only a dozen or so poeple showing up every week. Plus, onroad has just died in this area. Cost of the tire of the week? Chassis of the month? I do not have the answer. So much has changed in technology with batteries, motors and such since I quit racing, I would be totally lost as to what I would need. All I know is I have alot of money tied up into equiptment that is now out of date and it would cost me ALOT of money to start up again.
> 
> But if I hit the lottery for bazillions, I will BUY a building and set up an onroad program and solve the problem!




Do you have a phone, computer or a TV ? I'll bet that one or more of them is outdated.
How do cope with that ? 
Chassis of the month, tire of week ? Try 1/8 scale buggy, $60 dollars for a set of four with no guarantees ! I pay it because I love racing. I find a way.
There are some people who still love onroad racing and are working to get it going again, hopefully they can find a way.


----------



## rickardracing (Oct 12, 2005)

Barry Z said:


> Do you have a phone, computer or a TV ? I'll bet that one or more of them is outdated.
> How do cope with that ?
> Chassis of the month, tire of week ? Try 1/8 scale buggy, $60 dollars for a set of four with no guarantees ! I pay it because I love racing. I find a way.
> There are some people who still love onroad racing and are working to get it going again, hopefully they can find a way.


What I mean by my equiptment being outdated is that I have all brushed motors, no brushless set-up at all, radio....does have the module in it to change channels so I guess that is still good. No lipo's only nickel metal hydrides. I figure about $400-$500 to get racing again. I gues if I really wanted to, I could pony up the cash to update, but my priorities and interests have changed. Maybe someday, but not right now. Unless I hit the lottery, then you guys will have a place to run. I would make surre of that!


----------



## jhwnissan (Feb 1, 2010)

*I'm IN*

I've been waiting to read something like this. I'd gladly support a club track. Do I have time to completely run it? Nope... but I'd gladly volunteer my time and money to keep something open if only to practice. I flat out refuse to drive more than an hour to go race. Why? Because I drive almost an hour every day to and from work. MSI didn't die because of poor management.. it died because the money just wasn't there. This would have to be a club thing with everyone contributing to keep it open. If we meet in person to talk about this... I'm totally in. 

Also, don't give me that crap about "latest technology" crap. As those at MSI can verify... I ran every single week with a crap chassis and simply worked on my driving. One guy even ran VTA with a brushed motor! IT CAN BE DONE. It is US that screws up a track with our "must win or it isn't fun" mentality. This drives people off. I just want to run. I don't care if my car is a piece of crap or if I have problems keeping it straight. The club needs a motto, a vision, social media connection to grow and keep the club alive. It also keeps everyone focused towards a single goal. If we have guys winning there and they go race at other venues and win... great. If not... at least we're having fun. As long as it's fair, I'm cool with just about anything.

-Josh Howard


----------



## rickardracing (Oct 12, 2005)

jhwnissan said:


> I've been waiting to read something like this. I'd gladly support a club track. Do I have time to completely run it? Nope... but I'd gladly volunteer my time and money to keep something open if only to practice. I flat out refuse to drive more than an hour to go race. Why? Because I drive almost an hour every day to and from work. MSI didn't die because of poor management.. it died because the money just wasn't there. This would have to be a club thing with everyone contributing to keep it open. If we meet in person to talk about this... I'm totally in.
> 
> Also, don't give me that crap about "latest technology" crap. As those at MSI can verify... I ran every single week with a crap chassis and simply worked on my driving. One guy even ran VTA with a brushed motor! IT CAN BE DONE. It is US that screws up a track with our "must win or it isn't fun" mentality. This drives people off. I just want to run. I don't care if my car is a piece of crap or if I have problems keeping it straight. The club needs a motto, a vision, social media connection to grow and keep the club alive. It also keeps everyone focused towards a single goal. If we have guys winning there and they go race at other venues and win... great. If not... at least we're having fun. As long as it's fair, I'm cool with just about anything.
> 
> -Josh Howard


I think I may have not exspessed myself correctly. What I am saying about some of my equipment being outdated. Some tracks will not let a brushed motor run with the brushless classes. Nickel Metal run with lipo. Some tracks do. Mostly, my time is dedicated elsewhere right now.


----------

